# Flat white in a takeaway cup?!



## gman (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, My first post so be gentle lol. What ratio would i expect when ordering a flat white to take away in an 8oz cup?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome









Ratio of milk to espresso? Cafes seem to have their own versions. I use a 150ml cup. 34g shot espresso then around 90g milk.


----------



## gman (Sep 9, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho . many thanks. My first post and got it wrong, I meant to write 12oz.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

gman said:


> Ho . many thanks. My first post and got it wrong, I meant to write 12oz.


Surely that would be a latte?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends where you go. The only thing that really matters is do you like the taste?


----------

